# 2013 Mathews CREED Review



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I spent some ample time with the new 2013 Mathews Creed today and wanted to share my thoughts with the AT world. I will preface this review by stating that I am no expert but rather a hunter who really enjoys archery. Also many of you will call "fanboy" due to my avatar or current bow in my sig... and I have no problem with that. I have shot and owned many different brands but the Helim was my first Mathews and yes it has won me over to the land of overly priced, overly advertised and stupid slogan bows. 

Fit, Finish and Apperance - At first glance the creed resembles most every post Z series bow with the gridlock and and roller guard. After holding it and examining it closely, this bow is very well made. Solid construstion and no flaws I could see. I did however not like the limb pockets as they look much to big and bulky for the very and i mean very tiny limbs (like big wheel wells and little tires on a truck.) The cam and wheel are crazy big compared to my Helim and any other mathews bow in the past. I will say I do not like the split limb look on this bow and would of prefered a single limb design but thats me. I also like the new roller guard better than all previous... it is simple and clean looking as well as better quality than the rod on my Helim or the Chill.
8.5 out of 10

Draw Cycle - This Creed was fully set up and tuned at 64.5lbs and 28" draw specific cam. I like to shoot 27 or 27.5 with any Mathews so it was a touch long. The bow was outfited with an Axion 5 pin sight, Axion GLZ 5in Stab and QAD HDX. I really wanted to not like this bow but this thing is a pleasure to shoot. The draw cycle was super smooth with just a slight hump when it rolled over, nothing crazy but I did notice it (of course this bow was .5" long for me as well). That being said smooth is a realative term and means different things to different people. To me it is how even the pull is to the anchor with out big differences from begin to end...and this bow is smooth, but my Helim feels smoother next to it due only to the very small humb in the Creed. That being said the Creed is easier at higher weight than my Helim. I know your all wondering how if the Helim is smoother but yes the creed feels to be 5lbs lighter draw weight than what it is. I had the shop check again after shooting it because I did not think it was 65 pounds. All in all great draw cycle.
9.5 out of 10

Shot - What can I say this thing is rock solid at full draw. Back wall is excellent. It also has a noticably better valley than my Helim. Within the first six arrows I was holding 1.5" groups at 30 yards. Zero jump or hand shock after the shot with this set up as well. It did want to roll foward ever so slightly after the shot but that is all. Like I said earlier this thing is a pleasure to shoot.
10 out 0f 10

Well there you have it. I will not be replacing my Helim with one but if your in the market for a smooth easy shooter I would make sure to test drive one. I did not chrono this bow so I do not know if it was making IBO but it was slinging those gold tips nice and flat. I would wager to bet that the creed and my Helim are within 1-2 fps spec to spec..I will be shooting and reviewing The Chill as soon as I can (it was not set up yet) any questions or comments please advise.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Great review! I found the same things when I shot the Creed. I may be ordering one of these soon.

Just wanna get my hands on a 2013 Elite Hunter first to see how it shoots.

But I think the Creed is gonna be tough to top.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Wish I had a job, you guys have me wanting to try one of these. Everything I never wanted in a hunting bow: Short ATA, single cam, LARGE grip. lol
Seriously, I usually prefer longer dual cam bows with a slim grip but I recently had a chance to shoot someone's Mathews with a focus grip on it and it made a world of difference.


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

lovetohunt93 said:


> Great review! I found the same things when I shot the Creed. I may be ordering one of these soon.
> 
> Just wanna get my hands on a 2013 Elite Hunter first to see how it shoots.
> 
> But I think the Creed is gonna be tough to top.


I want to shoot the new hunter as well...loved the answer and hunter last year...they make some outstanding bows.


----------



## Fall Harvester (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice review...


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I was disappointed as anyone when i saw the specs.....that was until I shot it. I was very impressed with it. I'm glad my dealer didn't have any for sale cause it probably saved me from myself.

I had my mind made up that I was going with a Spyder 34 this year but I'm not sure now.....several nice bows so far this year. It's good to be open minded!


----------



## patiodadio (Jan 7, 2013)

I have not shot the Creed but I have shot the Heli-m. Does the Creed have same "jumpy" cam as the Heli-m ? I loved everything about the Heli-m except when I moved any at all the thing wanted to go and really was hard on my shoulder.


----------



## boomer0559 (Oct 23, 2009)

Just walked out of the shop with the creed, I've been a bowtech fan up until tonight when I walked in with an open mind. With that being said after shooting roughly 5 or 6 different bows I walked out with the creed. Hands down smoothest drawing best shooting bow this year.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

I left my Hoyt Carbon Matrix behind and got a Creed! I am not sorry about it either! It's the shortest bow I have ever shot, but so far I like it a lot!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

patiodadio said:


> I have not shot the Creed but I have shot the Heli-m. Does the Creed have same "jumpy" cam as the Heli-m ? I loved everything about the Heli-m except when I moved any at all the thing wanted to go and really was hard on my shoulder.


Try the alternate small drawstop?


----------



## Captain1221 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just bought my Creed earlier today. The shop is setting it up and I'm picking it up Monday. 
26.5" draw with a 65# draw weight
HHA single pin with the dial
Mathews drop away rest
T web quiver
Ktech stabilizer

I'm a little concerned with the draw length to be honest, but the guy at the shop said I'd be ok. I went from a 27.5 inch draw on my DXT to the 26.5 because I wanted to force more of an arm bend. We'll see how it works out in the field, but shooting it today it felt awesome.
I got some new arrows too, but I forget what kind they are. He said they would help make up the little speed I lost with my shorter draw length.


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Captain1221 said:


> I just bought my Creed earlier today. The shop is setting it up and I'm picking it up Monday.
> 26.5" draw with a 65# draw weight
> HHA single pin with the dial
> Mathews drop away rest
> ...


Did you put it on a draw board? Most of, if not all, Mathews cams run 1/8-1/4" long. So you may not be as short as you think.


----------



## Captain1221 (Oct 26, 2009)

I didn't put it on a draw board, at least I don't think we did. He measured my wing span, said I should be good with anything from a 26-27. I said lets try 26.5". He went in the back and came out with a bow in a box and he said it was a 26.5" draw. I shot it a few times, it felt great so we started picking out accessories to put on it.


----------



## 92python (Jul 24, 2006)

There is one shop in particular located in Burnsville that always tells me I need to shoot a bow at least an inch shorter than what I shoot. I have always shot 31 inches plus and have a 79 inch wingspan without stretching. I have to put a bend in my arm or scrunch up my shoulder to shoot 30" and the accuracy drops off big time.

Be sure to ask them if you can get a different mod for free if it ends up feeling too short.


----------

